# Bobcat



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Watch how much stuff you put over your trap, looks like a lot of stuff in there.


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

Rookie learning well **** #2 - always make sure the stake is well secure... there is a critter running around with an anklet... using Wolf fang stakes with 18" cable. Drove it until the whole cable was in the ground didn't even cross my mind to give it a pull to ensure it was secure... 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Bmk said:


> FREEPOP what a beauty! I am still looking for my first. Have 6 sets out, mostly small cubbies, some just a dirt hole set up against a stump for backer with a little bit of guiding brush. Most close to cedar swamp, along its edge. 1 Raccoon, and 1 possum was it for the day. They should move before the storm.


I hope you eliminate the possums and *****. Results in more ground nesters of all species.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

22 Chuck said:


> I hope you eliminate the possums and *****. Results in more ground nesters of all species.


It helps when you do that to trap coyotes because they'll plug your sets up. Number 11 **** yesterday, I have them thinned down good for now but being on a waterway, there'll be replacements.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Is this **** crap?


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

What in the world am I supposed to be looking at?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Seldom said:


> What in the world am I supposed to be looking at?


A turd on a log (haha) through a fogged up camera.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

I see it now! LMO! Thanks for the help but now I can see it's not bobcat turds.


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

Had a friend ask me this question, which I have had myself, that I didn't have an exact answer for. Thought I would post here... don't mean to derail the thread...

Why are Bobcat tags only available for purchase out of the season? 

My only guess was that it helps prevent somebody from accidentally catching or calling in a cat, shooting it, and then buying a tag after. Would be interesting to hear the actual logic that was invoked when it was set up this way.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

C20chris said:


> Had a friend ask me this question, which I have had myself, that I didn't have an exact answer for. Thought I would post here... don't mean to derail the thread...
> 
> Why are Bobcat tags only available for purchase out of the season?
> 
> My only guess was that it helps prevent somebody from incidentally catching or calling in a cat, shooting it, and then buying a tag after. Would be interesting to hear the actual logic that was invoked when it was set up this way.


I believe you are spot on.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Or a second reason is seeing a cat in your area when you weren't planning on hunting them from your ml stand and then going to get the tag to shoot him later.

This one is in addition to your scenario which is actually illegal anyways but harder to catch vs limiting people who are just opportunistic. Montana has the same rule for black bear tags.


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

shaffe48b said:


> Or a second reason is seeing a cat in your area when you weren't planning on hunting them from your ml stand and then going to get the tag to shoot him later.


Makes sense... and that was the only reasonable conclusion I could come to. Curious if somebody close to the situation knew what was the actual logic (maybe it was this straightforward).

There must be other situations that are similar. Fall turkey during bow season comes to mind. I would have to go through the book and look at the overlapping seasons. Odd nonetheless and minorly inconvenient that they aren't available in April when I buy all my other licenses...


----------



## Drakedog (Feb 28, 2019)

You don't have to "buy" a cat license. they are free so if you have even an inkling of taking one just ask when you get your base. Since you have to register them if you get one, seems like that would be compared to license given-kinda like a mgt tool. Really not that hard to figure out


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Drakedog said:


> You don't have to "buy" a cat license. they are free so if you have even an inkling of taking one just ask when you get your base. Since you have to register them if you get one, seems like that would be compared to license given-kinda like a mgt tool. Really not that hard to figure out


I thought you had to get the fur harvester license first


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

sureshot006 said:


> I thought you had to get the fur harvester license first


Correct. You can’t just get a base license and get a cat kill tag. You need a fur harvester as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

Another one of our wonderful DNR rules that make 0 sense. Guilty until proven innocent kind of thing.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

C20chris said:


> Makes sense... and that was the only reasonable conclusion I could come to. Curious if somebody close to the situation knew what was the actual logic (maybe it was this straightforward).
> 
> There must be other situations that are similar. Fall turkey during bow season comes to mind. I would have to go through the book and look at the overlapping seasons. Odd nonetheless and minorly inconvenient that they aren't available in April when I buy all my other licenses...


Yeah from what I recall, the reasoning was people would get a cat then go buy a license later or get too many and then have a friend or relative go get a license and say it was theirs.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I removed my four far traps and will reset a couple of them tomorrow night much closer. 

If I hopefully set anything in January it'll all be within a couple miles of my cabin and on tracks. I'll get a few more 1.5s to go along with my 2s. That way no matter what tracks I see racoons fox coyote mink whatever that's what I'll trap for.

No more dashing through the snow miles an miles to a spot that looked good.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Areas with rabbit and squirrel tracks are worth looking at, they gotta eat.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

bradym54 said:


> Another one of our wonderful DNR rules that make 0 sense. Guilty until proven innocent kind of thing.


So you dont think making a person get a license before they trap a cat is a good thing? There are alot of people on this forum who have been asking for the dnr to make people buy deer licenses before season. Dont think it would ever happen but the sentiment is there for good reason. Alot of people buy tags after they are successful or have a family member buy extra if they get too many. 

The deer the violators dont have as big of an affect on populations. An animal like a bobcat that has a low bag limit/population it can be a big deal.


----------

